# coloring and swirls again



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I have bought some ultramarines and 1 oxide colorant. I did a swirl with the blue one. I had a hard time getting this colorant to blend in the small amount of soap I took out to swirl. How can I do this without have beads of coloring in my soap!??
Begginers minds what to know.
Karen


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I mix my ultramarines with a tiny bit of water first then into the soap I want colored. I haven't used my oxides yet but I think they are better mixed with a bit of oil first.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I mix mine with oil first, this will superfat your soap at the same time.. oil and a small whisk works great... 
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you try using your stick blender?

Sara


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I do the same as Kalne. Using the tiny bit of water first helps to soften it so that it mixes in the oils more readily. The other thing that I use is the tiny little drink blenders that I got at IKEA. They are the BEST IMO for mixing the oxides, especially TD. After sitting in the water to soften, they blend up really easily in the oil. They were only $2.00 and I have seen them other places for much more. They are cheapy little things but I love them.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Lynn where is IKEA? 2.00 sounds good to me!
Karen


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There is one in around Houston and one north of Dallas. believe also you can order from them online.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I mix ultramarines with a tiny bit of water, just use a whisk in a small bowl. The color will be evn that way.
Becky


----------



## Happytailzfarm (Jan 5, 2008)

Wish I would have read this thread before now, I used FD&C Yellow without first putting water in it and the crystals never disolved, threw out that batch. Anyway, who knew<G> When I washed out the mold it sure was a pretty yellow though
aletha


----------

